# Need help finding rims!!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

These look like they are pretty close. Hope this helps. LEXANI® LUST Wheels - Black with Machined Face and Groove Rims


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow those look so awesome but they are waaaaaaaay out of my price range. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha I understand, those were the only ones I could find close, why don't you try google searching Cruze Z spec concept wheels, and see what it pulls up.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't seen any replicas. There are a few that have some resemblence but are not the same. The difficult part is finding the wheel in our horrible 5x105 pcd.

These are the closest I have found with the machined split spoke outers and black windows. But they are only 17"!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Black Art Tux
18x7.5 +42
20x8.5 +38


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh wow those second ones are actually really close. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

evo77 said:


> Black Art Tux
> 18x7.5 +42
> 20x8.5 +38


ACTUALLY HOLY CRAP THOSE ARE THEM!!! They're perfect!!! How much are they?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just so you know these are not the exact wheels, just close copies. 

http://www.hotrodhanks.com/products/wheels/productID/13906


----------

